# 'Tales from the Tour' presented by Chris Horner



## SLinBend (Jun 4, 2003)

FYI - For anyone that lives in Central Oregon, or will be in the Central Oregon area on the 20th of December, Bend Bike 'n Sport will be hosting an informal chat with Chris Horner - pro cyclist and '05 Tour de France competitor. He's slated to talk about his experience in the Tour and life as a pro cyclist in general. Should be pretty interesting. For more info, check out http://bendbikensport.com .


----------

